# Picture please!



## geka (Feb 16, 2009)

We are having an Avalon Tree of Life propane stove installed this Friday and it will be direct vented right out the side of the house. No stove pipe going up just that vent thing.  I would love to see pictures of what this will look like. I am a bit nervous that it will be unsightly so please bloggers encourage me that it wont' be that bad. Please post your pictures...please


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 16, 2009)

No pic for you but this "out the wall" chimney is super common in my area. It doesn't look bad at all unless your installer doesn't tune the appliance and you end up with black soot all over the siding of the home around the chimney. 

It looks about like a roof vent on the side of your house. I've seen them painted to match the house or left as natural SS.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2009)

If your installer is using Simpson DuraVent, the cap will look like one of these...

http://www.duravent.com/pdf/dvp_caps2007.pdf

You should have some kind of materials list on your sales order. 
The most common caps in use are the Trapezoidal Cap on the left, 
& the newer Sconce Cap at the bottom...
HTH


----------



## Fire Bug (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there anyway that the exhaust gases from the termination vent on the side of the house can find there way into the house via sofit venting in the eves of the house?

John


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 28, 2009)

Certainly, the exhaust can rise and be sucked into soffit vents but that suction would also drag the exhaust to the ridge vent. 

You've got to figure that if they let these things exhaust directly into homes (the ventless models) without chimneys that they're probably OK with the chance that the exhaust might pass through your attic. I would prefer a vertical chimney above the roofline but costs go up substantially along with the chance for roof leaks and less flexibility of installation due to roof rafters.


----------



## R&D Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Surely it's been installed by now, you'll have to post some pics!


----------

